# How far along is my Mini?



## skyyak (May 16, 2015)

I bought a couple minis for my kids this winter from a friend, and I can clearly see that one is pregnant. Can anyone help me figure out how much longer she has until she foals? It's been 20 years since I foaled a mare and that was a thoroughbred, so I'm quite out of my comfort zone!

Thank you!


----------



## skyyak (May 16, 2015)

I should add that she is 30 inches, 10 years old, and not a maiden mare.


----------



##  (May 16, 2015)

She is delightful! Did your friend give you any idea of when she was with the stallion? I'm guessing she was pasture bred?

I hope you'll come join us on the mare/foal forum here on LB where we love to watch these mares progress and get these babies safely to the ground. If you'd like to join us, you can start a thread there, or we can move this thread over. Just let us know.

Baby laying nicely lopsided and mom looks healthy and well. She's not showing any udder development yet, which usually occurs as she nears delivery so she's probably at least a month+ out.

Looking good and I hope you join us.


----------



## HGFarm (May 16, 2015)

There is no way of telling how far along she is. The prior owners don't know breeding dates? Every mare carries their foals differently- and some mares are not consistent when they are pregnant either.... I had one one year that didn't show at all- really wasn't sure she was pregnant until she had a huge udder. She had a gigantic foal. Bred her back to the same stallion. The following year she was huge... and had a tiny filly.


----------



## skyyak (May 18, 2015)

She must have been pasture bred by a colt, the previous owner did not think she had been exposed to a stud. I'm going to have a vet do an ultrasound this week to find out for sure.

Yes, please move this to the breeding forum. I look forward to learning here, thanks!


----------



##  (May 18, 2015)

All moved for you. Now, I'm sure you'll be getting some attention here, as we just love to watch and wait! Well, the waiting isn't always that fun, but please read some of the pinned threads for some good information, and enjoy joining in to some of the threads here to check out the other mares.

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery!!

~~Diane


----------



## skyyak (May 18, 2015)

Thank you, I'm having a good time looking at the other threads. It's very helpful to see the progress over time.

The previous owner told Me that she has looked like this every year even when she wasn't pregnant and is still convinced she isn't in foal but I just can't see a mare with a lop sided belly not being pregnant, especially when I can see her progress over time. The ultrasound will show for sure but a few days still seems like a long wait for my curiosity to be satisfied.


----------



## lkblazin (May 18, 2015)

Welcome!!! The threads are very helpful. Can't wait to see what she gives you


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2015)

A Big welcome to you and your lovely mare.

She very much looks pregnant to me, Looking forward to seeing another set of pics in a few days to see if there are any noticeable changes.

Be sure to check out the pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum and ask away any questions you may have. Everyone is extra lovely on here and happy to help with the safe arrival of your little one





Welcome again


----------



## SummerTime (Jun 3, 2015)

Curious as to what the outcome was with the vet visit!? Can you give us an update please?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2015)

Any news on your little mare ?


----------



## lkblazin (Jul 8, 2015)

?????update???


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2015)




----------

